# Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?



## Pammler (30. Sep. 2008)

Nun mal mein etwas ausgereifterer Plan meines Teiches, dank Eurer Hilfe.
 
Er wird jetzt größer und tiefer als geplant, wegen dem Gleichgewicht. 

 

Viele Grüße Torsten


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten , das wird bestimmt sehr schön. Aber eine Frage hätte ich, ist das eigentlich ein Laubbaum, der da eingebunden ist? Ich hab nämlich auch recht viel Laubbäume in Teichnähe und das gibt dann schon einiges herauszufischen an Blättern, Samen etc.
Eigentlich hast du doch Platz für mehr... warum machst du nicht größer? 

LG Eva


----------



## Pammler (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Eva,

das ist ein abgestorbener Kirschbaum. da soll nur __ Efeu hochranken. Der Teich ist auch schon größer als geplant. Mal sehn was ich dann noch mache. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Pammler (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

So, nun habe ich schon Steine geholt. 2 "Klaufix" voll bissel verschiedene aus einem derzeit trockenem Stausee. Vielleicht sind ja da schon die richtigen Bakterien dran! 2



Torsten


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo,

das sieht ja interessant aus! Aber was ist wenn der tote Kirschbaum mal umfällt?


----------



## Pammler (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19463/page-2


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Dann wird halt der Teich um den Wurzelstock größer oder er kriegt ne Insel  , der Teich. Ich Kann den Baum ja auch festbetonieren oder Abstützen, oder er ist im Frühjahr von allein umgefallen, dann bau ich ne Rankhilfe. 

Torsten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



> Dann wird halt der Teich um den Wurzelstock größer oder er kriegt ne Insel



Also soll der Baum inmitten des Teiches stehen ?   - ich kapiers nicht .... erklär mal bitte

das wird aber dann ganz schön schwierig mit dem faltenfreien Folie verlgen - und vorallem dann befestigen


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Der Teich soll halb um den Baum gehen. Ob die Folie Falten hat is mir Wurst,  wird eh irgendwie versteckt. Der Baum ist da nich das Problem ob er stehen bleibt. Den kann ich auch als Baumstumpf dekorativ mit einbeziehen.  Hab mir so richtig noch keine Gedanken deswegen gemacht. 

Torsten


----------



## lambojaeger (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Pammler,

ich hab deinen geplanten Teich erst jetzt gesehen. Besteht die Möglichkeit deinerseits ein Bild mit deiner Planung einzustellen, das einen größeren Teil des Gartens zeigt. So zur besseren Übersicht.Ich kann mir einen Teich auf solch einem kleinen Ausschnitt nur schwerlich vorstellen und würde gerne sehen, wie er in die Landschaft passt.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

   


EinTeil der Konifere ist schon weg, aber der hohe Teil in der Mitte bleibt, der rest wird "Steingarten". Ich weiß::crazy  ich hätte mehr Platz!

Torsten


----------



## Pammler (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hab heut nochmal ein Bild gemacht:


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Tja Torsten,
du hättest echt Platz... aber das weißt du ja selber. Ich könnte fast neidisch werden bei diesen Parkähnlichen Weiten  

LG Eva


----------



## lambojaeger (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hi Torsten,

ich denke, das sieht ganz gut aus in deinem Garten. Ich persönlich habe allerdings wie einige andere hier nur meine Probleme mit dem Wurzelwerk des toten Baumes. Mein Vorschlag wäre, wenn du einen Baum oder ein Gehölz auf einer Insel oder Halbinsel willst, dann hau ihn um, grab die Wurzeln so weit es geht aus, modelliere eine Insel mit Wurzelsperre drumherum und setz dir ein schönes Gehölz obenauf. Sieht mit Sicherheit besser aus, als die tote Vogelscheuche als Baum.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Pammler (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

   ---Auf den Baum kommt oben noch ein Wagenrad---
---und dann baut ein Storch dort ein Nest---
---und frisst die Fösche aus meinem Teich!    

Wir werden sehen was wird, mal schaun, wenn ich das buddeln anfange.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

und kackt den ganzen teich voll .....

du weist ja - popo hoch und blos nicht ins nest treffen 

säbel den baum lieber ab und denk auch ans großzüge rauschneiden der wurzeln

... zur not kannste den ja später in nen baukübel einbetonieren und in deinen teich ... nach der folienverlegung stellen


----------



## Pammler (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

 Ich liebe aber diesen alten Wildkirschbaum!!!  
Ich habe mir soooooooviel Mühe mit ihm gegeben eher er gestorben ist!


----------



## Annett (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten,

warum baust Du den Teich nicht einfach wo anders hin (z.B. näher an die Terrasse) und läßt den Stumpf stehen?
Einige Meisen, Spechte etc. werden es Dir sicher danken........ 
Ganz toll sieht es aus, wenn man eine Kletterrose und/oder Clematis an sowas hochwachsen läßt.


----------



## Pammler (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

__ Efeu ist schon angepflanzt. Vielleicht    lass ich doch etwas mehr Abstand zum Baum. Ich will halt den Teich etwas um den Baum rumziehen. Geht aber auch mit etwas Abstand.


----------



## gemag (25. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Auch ich würd dir empfehlen gleich etwas großer zu schachten und den Baum zu entfernen und nach einiger Zeit wirst du sehen es war immer noch zu klein."lach"
Pflanz was neues das kommt besser irgendwann wird er dir nicht mehr gefallen und passt nicht in das Bild.


----------



## Pammler (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

 

Ich denke mal der Baum fällt.   Ihr habt mich überzeugt.


----------



## lambojaeger (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Anhang anzeigen 35092
> 
> Ich denke mal der Baum fällt.   Ihr habt mich überzeugt.



Hi Torsten, auch wenns dir schwerfällt, ich denke genau wie die Meisten hier.......eine weise Entscheidung

LG aus Rodalben  Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Jedes Ende ist immer ein neuer Anfang 

Wolf


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



> Zitat von Pammler, Ich denke mal der Baum fällt.  Ihr habt mich überzeugt.



 

ich schlage dir allerdings vor den Teich noch etwas größer zu planen - vielleicht doppelt so viel ? und ihn etwas näher ans häusle zu rücken ?


----------



## Pammler (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Ich werde mich mal an diesem Bild orientieren:

 

Ist grob geplant, da ich net viel Lust zur Bildbearbeitung hab   und es immer schnell gehen muß (wie die Farbe bei CityCobra's Gartenhaus  ). Aber ich denke mann kann sich was vorstellen.


----------



## pippi264 (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Und wie geht es weiter lässt du das rechts so?


----------



## Pammler (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1


Hab da einen neueren Entwurf von mir gefunden.


----------



## axel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten 

Der Entwurf gefällt mir gut . Bin schon gespannt wie das nachher aussieht wenn der Teich fertig ist .

Lg
axel


----------



## Pammler (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Nun hab ich einen Mini-Elschen-Teich. Ist erstmal für die Pflanzen, die den ganzen Winter im Keller standen und nu anfangen zu wachsen.


----------



## Pammler (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Mal was aktuelles:

 

Und was ganz aktuelles:

 

 

Leider muß der große Teich noch warten, aber der Kleine ist auch ganz schön.


----------



## da83num (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



Pammler schrieb:


> Ich werde mich mal an diesem Bild orientieren:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 35172
> 
> Ist grob geplant, da ich net viel Lust zur Bildbearbeitung hab   und es immer schnell gehen muß (wie die Farbe bei CityCobra's Gartenhaus  ). Aber ich denke mann kann sich was vorstellen.



sieht super schick aus, was glaubst du wie lange es ungefair dauern wird bis das so fertig ist?

__________________________________________________
Gesegnet sein jene, die nichts zu sagen haben und trotzdem den Mund halten! *
(* Zitat von Oscar Wilde)
Aufgrund der Rechtschreibreform leidet der Author an einer umfassenden Verwirrung. Daher sind Fehler zu entschuldigen
Schau doch mal vorbei: Notebooks Heilerausbildung


----------



## Pammler (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo da83num,

vielleicht dieses Jahr oder nächstes.

Aber erstmal :Willkommen2 hier im Forum!


----------



## Pammler (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Der Mini macht sich ganz gut.
Ist immer mal Wasser auffüllen normal?


----------



## frank_emil (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten, 

wenn du nicht jeden Tag die ganze Wanne voll machen musst, ist das normal. 
Das Wasser verdunstet ganz einfach. Aber wie ich gerade überspitzt gesagt habe, immer nur etwas. 

Mfg Frank


----------



## Christine (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten,

das ist an so heißen Tagen durchaus normal. Und bei den Minis sind ein oder zwei Zentimeter sofort zu sehen, im großen Teich fallen die gar nicht auf.


----------



## Pammler (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Ich füll eine Gießkanne alle 14 Tage je nach Regen. Also denk ich völlig normal.


----------



## Pammler (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Neustes Teichbild, er wurde wegen Baumfällung umgesetzt.


----------



## Inken (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten!

Kleiner Teich ganz groß! 

Baumfällung? Soll das heißen, es geht jetzt mit dem Teichbau los?


----------



## Pammler (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Naja, wenn alle Bäume gar beschnitten sind und der Schuppen innen noch isoliert ist, dann schon!

Hatte mal Lust mit meiner Kettensäge zu spielen.


----------



## Pammler (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

So nun der Erste Schritt zum Teich:

Baum weg.


----------



## Pammler (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Heute habe ich die Konifere beschnitten, da wo der Bachlauf hin soll.


----------



## gemag (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Das geht ja richtig flott voran bei dir!


----------



## Pammler (27. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



gemag schrieb:


> Das geht ja richtig flott voran bei dir!



 man tut was man kann! 

(Nächstes Frühjahr gehts dann hoffentlich richtig los)


----------



## Pammler (23. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Neuster Entwurf:


----------



## Digicat (23. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Servus Torsten

Schönes Projekt 

Ein kleiner Tipp zum Bachlauf ....

Durch die Stufen, die in etwa 40-50cm hoch werden, wird es zu einer plätschernden "Hölle" werden. Man vermutet garnet wie laut so ein Bacherl sein kann ....
Deshalb würde ich Dir einen Bypass dringend empfehlen ... 

Von der Pumpe ein T-Stück besser ein Y-Stück einbauen, dannach in jede Leitung eine Absperrmöglichkeit einbauen ... eine Leitung zum Bachlauf und die Zweite direkt in den Teich.

So kannst je nach belieben den Bachlauf abstellen und der Filter hat trotzdem seine Wirkung.

Wünsche Dir gutes gelingen


----------



## Pammler (23. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Ein Filter soll garnicht rein. Im Bachlauf sollen kleine "Tümpel" entstehen und die Bachlaufpumpe nur max 1 Std am Tag mal die Tümpel mit Wasser versorgen, oder nach Bedarf des Plätscherns. Mal schauen wie stark ich die Pumpe nehm, kommt drauf an was nach dem Baggern entstanden ist. Ohne Fische dürfte auch ohne Filter gehen. Ist ein Versuch!


----------



## Eugen (23. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Na logisch geht sowas ohne Filter


----------



## Pammler (28. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

So nun hab ich Tagelang gesucht und gerechnet.

Hier mein Ergebnis:

Anhang anzeigen Teichbedarf Pammler.pdf

Nun muß ich erstmal buddeln und nachmessen.


----------



## Pammler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Nun hab ich ne 10000l/min Bachlauf-Pumpe bestellt. Hoffe die ist nicht zu stark.


----------



## koifischfan (29. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



> Nun hab ich ne 10000l/min Bachlauf-Pumpe bestellt.


:shock
 Damit bedient schon richtig große Filter. Ich denke, 1000-2000 l/min würde deinem Zweck völlig genügen.


----------



## Thomy67 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten

10'000l./min das haut jedes u-boot weg 

std.


----------



## Pammler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Sorry,
es sind 10000l/h bzw 170 l/min. Es soll ein Bachlauf und kein Tsunami werden.


----------



## Pammler (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Jetzt wirds bald ernst.
Heute hab ich Platz für den Teich gemacht.


----------



## Pammler (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Mal schaun, ob das jemals ein Teich wird.

 

Also mit vieeeel Fantasie...


----------



## doh (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

hey,

hehe also mit viel Fanatsie könnte da evtl. auch ein UFO gelandet sein 

sry, nimms mir nicht übel 

:smoki


Aber mal im ernst, bin auf weitere Bilder schon gespannt. 
Es tut sich nämlich endlich was 
_____________________
grüße
Marcel


----------



## Pammler (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Ich glaube das aus dem Loch ein Teich werden soll, sehen meine Kinder anders:


----------



## Pammler (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Neues Bild von heute:


----------



## Aquabernd (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten,
so sind Kinder  das machen meine auch die spielen im dem Loch Teichfußball 

glg bernd


----------



## Pammler (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

So das ist jetzt wohl meine Kapillarsperre:


----------



## koifischfan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Was ist bei dir geschäumtes PVC: Styropor oder Styrodur?

Ersteres wird unter Estrich oder an der Fassade verwendet. Eher ungeeignet, es zieht Wasser an.
Zweiteres ist geeignet, wird für die Dämmung von Keller an der Außenwand verwendet.


----------



## Pammler (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir geschäumtes PVC: Styropor oder Styrodur?



Nennt sich wohl PVC Hartschaumplatte


----------



## koifischfan (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

So etwas Teures nimmst du? Der m2 29 Euro? 40er Styrodur kostet ab 2,40 Euro.

Das Material ist ideal zum Filterbau. Läßt sich sehr gut verarbeiten.


----------



## Pammler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

[OT] Les doch mal im Forum, man soll nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen [/OT]

Das sind Reste aus der Kunststoffbearbeitung. Die haben mich nix gekostet.


----------



## Pammler (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Bilder vom Teichrand:


----------



## Pammler (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Stand heute, fertig mit betonieren:


----------



## Pammler (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Mal wieder paar Foddos:


----------



## Hexe_Mol (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

hallo torsten 

ich verfolge schon ganz gespannt, deine foto-bau-geschichte, dankeschön! 

aber sag mal....  ich sehe da um den teich herum noch sooooooo viel ungenutzte fläche ... ist es nicht schade, um soviel verschenkten platz?


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ich sehe da um den teich herum noch sooooooo viel ungenutzte fläche ... ist es nicht schade, um soviel verschenkten platz?



Die Fläche ist genutzt, das ist kein Platz mehr: Wiese, Traktorrennbahn, Schatzinsel, Ritterweg, Fußballplatz, Expetitionspfad, Dschungel, Wald, Indianerlager, Wellnessoase...........


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hi Torsten,

sieht super aus


----------



## Pammler (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Neue Bilder:

   

Nur ist gestern die Ufermatte ausgegangen. Mußte nochmal 8m nachbestellen. Die Kapillarsperre läßt sich so ganz gut realisieren. Ich habe den ganzen Überstand eingebuddelt. So sind genug Reserven vorhanden.


----------



## MarioNino (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten 

 Hut ab  da geht ja einiges sehr flott voran. Werd immer mal spechteln kommen und in meine Planungen mit einfließen lassen.
Immer weiter mit der Fotodoku 

LG Mario


----------



## Pammler (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Nun denn mal ein Foddo von heute:
Ich naß, Wiese naß, Teich naß, Wasserfall wieder weggebaut, da es nicht so funzt wie ich wollte.


----------



## Pammler (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Neues Bild von heute:


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Das sieht ja mal schon gut aus! Der Wasserlauf gefällt mir - sowas ähnliches habe ich ja auch vor. Da war sicher ein gut Stück Arbeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt!
Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder!


----------



## Pammler (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Nun hab ich zum 2. mal den Wasserfall wieder weggeschlichtet. Habe jetzt über die Ganze Höhe Folie dahinter, hatte ich vorher vergessen und dann ist das Wasser die Steine hinter ins Erdreich geflossen.


----------



## Pammler (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

UPDATE:

   


Da ein Handyvideo: Anhang anzeigen Video0015.mp4


----------



## Pammler (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Jetzt hoffe ich, das der Wasserfall so bleibt  Ich habe ihn noch etwas breiter gemacht.
Den Wasserverlust habe ich gestoppt. Das Wasser, was jetzt zwischen den Steinen nach hinten läuft wird weider in den Teich geleitet. Ich ahbe jetzt auch vollständig auf Beton verzichtet. Die Steine sind nur aufgeschlichtet, so dass ich jederzeit Änderungen vornehmen kann. Für den obern Tümpel suche ich noch passende Pflanzen.


----------



## Pammler (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

So nun das Bild vom "neuen" Wasserfall:

 

Und einer neuen Planze, die ich im Wald gefunden habe:

 

Falls jemand weiß was das ist, kanns ja mal posten, ich stell es nicht extra zur Pflanzenbestimmung ein. Sieht gut aus, wuchs im Schlamm in unserm Wald.


----------



## Inken (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten!

Die Plackerei hat sich gelohnt! Sieht klasse aus! 

 Bei der Pflanze handelt es sich im die Kuckucks-Lichtnelke!


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

das rosane ist eine __ Kuckuckslichtnelke,
eine der schönsten Sumpffpflanzen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuckucks-Lichtnelke

Gruß
Andy

oops...Inken war schneller


----------



## Pammler (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

So langsam kommen die Pflanzen dazu:


----------



## Pammler (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Nun habe ich den Steingarten angefangen:

   

langsam nimmt es die Form an, die ich mir vorgestellt habe:





Die Elektrik für die Bachlaufpumpe ist auch fertig. Ich kann ihn manuell einschalten und mit der Zeitschaltuhr wird sie täglich mal für ne 1/2 Std. eingeschaltet.


----------



## Pammler (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Es wird immer bissel mehr!


----------



## Schuppenhocker (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Wieso willst du den Bachlauf nur 0,5 Stunden am Tag laufen lassen ?
Meiner wird über den Filter gespeist und läuft den ganzen Tag/Nacht.
Denn dadurch bringe ich Sauerstoff in den Teich und das plätschern ist auch ganz schön wenn man im Garten sitzt.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



Pammler schrieb:


> Es wird immer bissel mehr!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 69948Anhang anzeigen 69947


Dein Teich sieht ja schon sehr nett aus!
hast Du da eigentlich 3 Seerosen drin? Dann musst Du die vermutlich öfter mal kürzen in Zukunft 



Schuppenhocker schrieb:


> Wieso willst du den Bachlauf nur 0,5 Stunden am Tag laufen lassen ?
> Meiner wird über den Filter gespeist und läuft den ganzen Tag/Nacht.
> Denn dadurch bringe ich Sauerstoff in den Teich und das plätschern ist auch ganz schön wenn man im Garten sitzt.


 so machen wir es auch


----------



## Pammler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Es sind 2 Seerosen, von denen ich eine schon geteilt habe, sie sind in Pflanzkübel ca. 5l, so wie Blumenelse es im Ratgeber empfielt. Mal sehn was wird.

Der Bachlauf läuft nur 0,5 Std. damit die Pflanzenm, die sich dort mal ansiedeln gegossen werden. Wenn ich im Garten verweile kann ich ihn manuell einschalten.
Filter hab ich keinen und Fische auch nicht, also brauch ich auch nicht so viel Sauerstoff.


----------



## Pammler (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



boesihexi schrieb:


> ist das der teich, der mit dem kirschbaum angefangen hat? ich habe mir nur die ersten seiten von deinem beitrag angesehen.



Ja das ist er. Durch das Forum bin ich zu diese Lösung gekommen, die ich niemals so gemacht hätte. Ich hätte etliches falsch gemacht.



boesihexi schrieb:


> auch ufermatte drumherum (sie auf dem foto so aus)? ich verstehe nur nicht warum die foliekante vor den steinen nach oben guckt. die wird schon noch verdeckt? soll auf deiner hügel __ efeu wachsen, wie urspünglich am kirschbaum geplant?



Ufermatte ist im gesamten Flachwasserbereich verlegt und komplatt am Rand.
Die Folie steht senkrecht, wegen der Kapillarsperre. was nicht einwächst wird abgeschnitten, aber erst wenn sich alles gesetzt hat und sich nichts mehr verändert.
Efeu nei, aber andere __ Bodendecker und eine kleine Konifere und vlt. auch noch Mahoni, aber der breitet sich zu sehr aus, deshalb kommt der wahrscheilich wo anders hin. Ein Kräuterbett wird ganz rechts am Hügel noch angelegt.


----------



## boesihexi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

das wird klasse aussehen, torsten ohne th  dieses forum ist einfach toll und es wird hier geholfen. du hattest glück vor dem bau hier zu sein und fragen zu stellen. du scheinst selber begeistert zu sein von dem ergebnis? kannst auch zufrieden sein damit


----------



## Pammler (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Ich haben fertig. (vorerst)

Kräuterbeet
 

Bachlauf
   

Teich
   

Steingarten


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

update:

  im Vergleich zu voeher:


----------



## Pammler (24. März 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Der Teich hat den ersten Winter gut überstanden. 2 tote __ Frösche hab ich bis jetzt gefunden. Die __ Lilien fangen schon an zu wachsen. Gibt bald erste Fotos. (Wenn die __ Tulpen blühen)


----------



## Pammler (27. März 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Aktuelle Bilder

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=326767#post326767

Ich weiß die __ Tulpen blühen noch nicht.


----------



## Pammler (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Habe vergessen, das es einen Dateimanager in Forum gibbet.


----------



## Pammler (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Jetzt ist der Frühling auch in meinem Garten angekommen:

   

Ist das normal? Der ganze Teichboden sieht so aus. Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen. Rechts ist eine Seerose.


----------



## troll20 (18. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Thorsten,

sieht ja richtig nach Frühling aus. Bei uns ist er auch endlich eingetroffen 
Das auf deinem Boden sieht nach normalen Bodengrund aus. Der wird von allerhand Getier geliebt, nur leider nicht von vielen Menschenaugen 
Das meiste davon wird bei uns beim Anbaden aufgewirbelt und dann durch die Pumpe ausgefiltert, nur im Pflanzbereich bleibt er wo er ist, bis es überhand nimmt. Dann wird er vorsichtig abgekeschert und die Tiere sofern mit blosem Auge erkennbar sofort ins Wasser zurück gesetzt.
Jedoch muß ich sagen war es dieses Jahr extrem viel, vermutlich ist da auch ein wenig die große Aschewolke vom letzten Jahr schuld :?

mfg René


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Update:


----------



## Pammler (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Update gestern:

Seerosen:

 

__ Libellen am Knöterich:


----------



## toschbaer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Thorsten,

Dein Teich 


LG
Friedhelm, 
der es für -schwimmendes __ Laichkraut hält


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten,

schön geworden


----------



## Pammler (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



toschbaer schrieb:


> der es für -schwimmendes __ Laichkraut hält



Hast wohl recht, habe gestern von Jimmy (teicher) erfahren das es Laichkraut ist, als er mir welches mitgeben wollte dachte ich das ich das schon habe. Es wurde mir bei e-bay als __ Wasserknöterich verkauft.


----------



## walter101 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

hallo Torsten,habe mir gerade deine Bilder vom Teichbau angesehen,sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Pammler (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Update Bilder:


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

er ist mittelerweile sehr schön eingewachsen


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hi Torsten,
klasse, der schaut richtig toll aus... mit den ganzen Pflanzen umzu!


----------



## Pammler (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Update, hat sich nicht viel geändert.


----------



## Pammler (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Neute habe ich die Blumenbeete und den teich für das Frühjahr vorbereitet


----------



## Pammler (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Nun mal wieder ein Update;


----------



## Darven (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

hallo Torsten,
der Rand ist Dir wirklich gut gelungen 

was hast Du vorne in Teich (Bild1) für Gräser o.ä. gepflanzt? sieht so natürlich aus, das steht nicht in einem Topf oder?  wie kann man das im Zaum halten?

sowas hätte ich auch gerne bei mir im Teich, wenn es nicht wuchert


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Das sind __ Rohrkolben. ich habe diese an den Rand auf wenig Sand gesetzt. Bis jetzt wuchern die noch nicht.

Was auch schön aussieht ist das hinten das dürre Büschel. Das ist glaub ich ne Simse, die geht jetzt an weiteren Stellen auf.


----------



## Pammler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



 Hier noch das Bild


----------



## Pammler (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

An dieser Stelle mal wieder ein

Danke an das Forum! Die Bilder sprechen für sich!

Der erste Teich ohne Forum:

 

Der zweite Teich mit Forum:

 
​


----------



## sprinter616 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hi Thorsten!!!

Sehr schöne Anlage!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Torsten,



> An dieser Stelle mal wieder ein
> 
> Danke an das Forum! Die Bilder sprechen für sich!


 
ja da hast du völlig recht - was täten wir ohne dieses geniale Forum:
wahrscheinlich vor unseren grünen trostlosen Wasserpfützen schmollen ​deine Bilder zeigen es ja was da geht


----------



## Pammler (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Heute habe ich die erste Wasserwanze gesehen.  dachte schon die lassen mich im Stich.


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Da sieht man es wieder: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!

Was für ein Unterschied


----------



## katja (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

 also mir gefällt der erste besser 










neeeeeeee 

richtig schön in die umgebung eingebettet der neue, sieht toll aus


----------



## Darven (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

hi Torsten,

sieht gut aus der Neue 

besonders die eingebetteten Steine außen herum!! Super!


----------



## Pammler (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Merci vielmals!

Der "Alte" wird demnächst ein paar Ableger aus dem "Neuen" bekommen und etwas mit Pflanzen "getunt"


----------



## Pammler (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Also, der Alte wird nicht getunt. Der bleibt so.

Aber hier neue Bilder:

Die erste Blüte, aber das Gelbe innen wollte mein Handy nicht fotografieren 

  

Neben dem Teich, __ Akelei und __ NELKEN!

    

Und Pammler presents erstmalig - alle meine Fischlies:


----------



## walter101 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

hi Torsten,
sieht klasse aus,sehr schöne Seerosen----die Fischis auch sehr schön

gruß Walter


----------



## Pammler (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Mal paar neue Bilder von Garten und Teich.


----------



## Bambus Mami (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Sehr schön gepflegt, Dein Garten!


Weiter so!

Kristin


----------



## Pammler (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

was heißt gepflegt, bei der Trockenheit verdorrt sogar das Gras. Habe bis jetzt in keinem Jahr soviel gießen müssen.


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*



Pammler schrieb:


> was heißt gepflegt, bei der Trockenheit verdorrt sogar das Gras. Habe bis jetzt in keinem Jahr soviel gießen müssen.




hi Torsten,

soll ich dir etwas Regen borgen 
das ist unser erstes Teichjahr, wo wir ständig Wasser ablassen müssen, bzw. der Teich überläuft. Dafür ist wenigstens der Kalkhaushalt stimmig geworden 

Achso, toller Deich den du dir da geschaffen hast 

mfg rené


----------



## Schaffi (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hi Torsten, 
sieht wirklich gut aus! 
Nur .... wolltest du nicht keine Fische haben? 
Ich glaub nun kannst Du Dir doch noch überlegen, einen Filter dazwischen zu bauen 
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Pammler (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Naja die ersten Fische hab ich zum Geburtstag bekommen und nun haben sie sich vermehrt, aber das Gleichgewicht stimmt. Null Algen dieses Jahr, klares Wasser und die Pflanzen wachsen etwas zögerlich, also so denke ich das ich keinen Filter brauche, mein Bachlauf läuft 4 Std am Tag der filtert genug. Die Fische bleiben.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

hi Torsten,
damit Du Dir nicht unnötig die Haare raufen mußt... Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle
Klappt allerbest!


----------



## Pammler (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Und was frisst er wenn die Fische keine Jungen haben?
frisst der mir dann die Wasserbienen weg, oder ist genug Fiehchzeug als Futter im Teich? Frisst der __ Schnecken?


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

moin Torsten,
wir haben nicht den Eindruck, daß unsere beiden __ Sonnenbarsche verhungern.
Neben Fisch- und Froschlaich nehmen sie wohl auch Schneckenlaich. Im großen Teich haben wir keine jungen __ Schnecken mehr gefunden, nur in den beiden Pflanzenfilter-Kleinteichen.
Wir füttern dann ab und an auch Mehlwürmer, so als Leckerli. Hier kosten 100g einen Euro,
also im Bereich des Bezahlbaren
Regenwürmer gibt es als besonderes highlight!


----------



## rut49 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Hallo Thorsten,
unser Sonnenbarsch verhungert auch ohne Goldi-Nachwuchs nicht.
Er holt sich alles (was auch immer es da gibt) aus dem Teich.
Ansonsten mal ab und an das, was ich im Garten finde z.B. Engerlinge,  oder mal nen __ Regenwurm.
LG Regina


----------



## Pammler (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

Ich werde den Sonnenbarsch im Frühjahr einsetzen müssen, die sind zur Zeit nicht vorrätig.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Darf ich jetzt mal mein Projekt vorstellen?*

moin Torsten,
lese immer wieder, daß __ Sonnenbarsche schwierig zu kriegen seien...
wir hatten den ersten von usern in diesem Forum anläßlich des TT 2010 ¿ (Ironie) gekriegt.
Den zweiten habe ich im letzten Jahr hier bei uns im Zoofachgeschäft bekommen, dort
hat man sich allerdings auch auf Teichfische ein wenig spezialisiert und der Besitzer des Ladens ist selber ein Experte auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## Pammler (4. Apr. 2015)

HUHU,

mein Teich wird dieses Jahr bissel größer!

Foddos folgen


----------



## muh.gp (4. Apr. 2015)

Gespannt... Lass mal ein bisschen was raus!


----------



## Pammler (5. Apr. 2015)

Der Wacholder ist Geschichte.

Der Bachlauf wird verlegt und ein Filtergraben verbindet den Bachlauf dann mit dem Teich. So die Planung


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2015)

Torsten, 
es ist doch immer wieder toll, daß man nie fertig wird  . Immer schön Bilder reinstellen


----------



## muh.gp (5. Apr. 2015)

Tja, Teichbau hat schon was mit Sisyphus zu tun. Nur das der Berg bei uns ein Loch ist...


----------



## Pammler (25. Apr. 2015)

So, heute gibbet mal wieder Foddos und eine Frage:

Wie gestalte ich den Übergang vom Filtergraben zum Teich? Sollte man die Folien (EPDM) verkleben oder zwei getrennte Systeme durch ein Überlaufrohr verbinden oder Rohr mit Flansch? Hält ein Kleber das frostsicher dicht bei der schon etwas älteren Folie?

Zum Plan: bei den Hangfloorsteinen läuft das Wasser runter in den Filtergraben und von dort unter der Brücke durch in den Teich.

Die Bilder (nur vom Kazam-handy, deswegen so schlecht)

            

Besuch hatte ich heute auch:


----------



## Pammler (26. Apr. 2015)

Hab es mir so gedacht:


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Torsten , 
verscheuch den Enterich, ehe Frau Ente hinterherkommt. 
Die versauen Dir nur Deinen gesamten Teich


----------



## Lyliana (26. Apr. 2015)

Frau Ente sitzt schon auch im Teich, auf dem letzten Bild 


Edit: Auf allen Entenbildern


----------



## Pammler (3. Mai 2015)

die __ Enten waren nur kurz da. Als die Kinder kamen waren sie schon wieder weg.


----------



## Pammler (15. Mai 2015)

Update:

[


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Mai 2015)

Ich mag diese Erdhügel nicht. Mir würde nur der untere Graben reichen. 

Wasser kommt in der Natur nie aus einem Berg. Egal.


----------



## Pammler (21. Mai 2015)

naja, ist halt mein "Natrurvorfilter" Ufermatte und Steine drauf und bergab. 

Update


----------



## Pammler (18. Okt. 2015)

Hier mal ein Update vom Sommer:

Leider hab ich nur ein billiges Outdoorhandy zum Fotogrfieren


----------



## Pammler (9. Aug. 2017)

Der Teich macht sich bestens!


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2017)

Schön .... sehr schön ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## Pammler (9. Aug. 2017)

Fast keine Algen, etwa 10 kleine Schubunkins und Goldfische, einige schwarze Fische wohl von __ Enten eingeschleppt, viiiiiieeeele Pflanzen und eine Bachlaufpumpe die 3 Std. am Tag läuft, seit Jahren stabil und gute Wasserqualität.


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2017)

Pammler schrieb:


> einige schwarze Fische wohl von __ Enten eingeschleppt


Das kann genauso gut Nachwuchs von den Goldfischen sein.


----------



## Pammler (17. Aug. 2017)

OK, von der Größe und Art her könnte es passen, manche Golfische sind auch lange schwarz ehe sie Gold werden. Nja warum dann einige garnicht. Leuchtete mir ein. Danke für die Info Christine!


----------

